# Blizzard hats halt drauf ^^ endlich D3



## PAksh (29. Juni 2008)

Nach der langen warte zeit ist es endlich soweit es gibt wieder ein Diabolo 

ich muss sagen die Grafik ist so wie ich sie mir auch von Blizzard vorstelle  keine protz grafik sondern schlicht und dennoch detailreich gehalten (ich wünsche mir das sie wow genau so umarbeiten) und wer was gegen die GRafik hat solls mir mal detailiert erklären 

Das tippe ich bei der  Hardware
Prozessor                Ein doppelkern wie Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 dürfte allemahl reichen
Arbeitsspeicher        2048 sollten schon drinne sein kosten ja nciht die welt falls ncoh nicht vorhanden
Grafikkarte             geforce 7 wäre ok wobei man sich auch einfach eine g8 bzw g9 für wenig geld kaufen kann 







Naja nächstes jahr wird bestimmt interesant SC2  D3(könnte vileicht kommen da Grafik gerüst schon fertig ist) WotLK
JETZ FEHLT NUR NOCH WARCRAFT 4 ^^ und wie sie gejubelt haben erst bei D3 dieses wochende


----------



## Netskater (29. Juni 2008)

PAksh schrieb:


> Nach der langen warte zeit ist es endlich soweit es gibt wieder ein Diabolo
> ich muss sagen die Grafik ist so wie ich sie mir auch von Blizzard vorstelle  keine protz grafik sondern schlicht und dennoch detailreich gehalten (ich wünsche mir das sie wow genau so umarbeiten) und wer was gegen die GRafik hat solls mir mal detailiert erklären




Naja ist man sich im großen und ganzen etzt schon einig, mit D3 kann man nichts falsch machen, 
das die nun auch ne Hawok Physik Engine reinhämmern ui ui....
Wie reagierst Du wenn Schneefluch auch nur minimale Abogebühren erheben würde?

Schneefluch hat keine Grafikblender nötig, von daher erwart ich das der Rechner selbst auf ältern
Kisten noch ganz doll läuft.

SC 2 ist übrigens für September 2008 angekündigt wenns so gut SC 1 ist....sicherlich eine tolle
Alternative - zur Spieltiefe haben die bestimmt wieder Quests drin und Reitiere.

Das mit Seip/2008 stand im Trailer, auf der Website kann man die Pferde drehen und auch das Musikstück da
ist schon Klasse - passend - wird nicht langweilig. Ich finde Ascaron kann da durchaus mithalten.

http://www.sacred2.com/


----------



## mezo (29. Juni 2008)

PAksh schrieb:


> Nach der langen warte zeit ist es endlich soweit es gibt wieder ein Diabolo
> 
> ich muss sagen die Grafik ist so wie ich sie mir auch von Blizzard vorstelle  keine protz grafik sondern schlicht und dennoch detailreich gehalten (ich wünsche mir das sie wow genau so umarbeiten) und wer was gegen die GRafik hat solls mir mal detailiert erklären
> 
> ...


glaube kaum, dass das spiel so eine hoche vorrausetzung haben wird. 2gb ram und diese cpu halte ich doch für sehr unrealstisch. wenn man zurück blick sind alle blizzard spiele bei ihrer erscheinung auch auf ~3 jahre alten system gelaufen oder sogar noch älter.

die grafik finde ich auch sehr schön. einfach passend und zweckmäßig. high end grafik is eben net alle, was blizzard ja schon mehr als genug beweißen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PAksh (29. Juni 2008)

Sc2 wollte ich schreiben und nicht SC2 ^^ damit meinte ich Starcraft und die 2048 arbeitspeicher wären für schnelle ladezeiten gut aber 1024 sind ganz klar auch drinne

nur so ausd neugier hat noch irgendeine andere Firma versucht zu beweisen das Grafik nicht alles ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nelia (29. Juni 2008)

Hier in den Foren ist ganz schön was los. Naja D3 eben ^^. Freut mich. Weiter so.


----------



## SrpskiMacak (29. Juni 2008)

ob diablo wieder lebt:-D oder es ein anderer is


----------

